# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Նոր նախագիծ. հարկավոր է ձեր օգնությունը

## Հայկօ

Ժողովուրդ ջան: Ես ու ընկերս մշակել ենք մի բնապահպանական նախագիծ, որը հիմա մասնակցում է IdeasProject-ի հայտնի մրցույթին: Գաղափարի համառոտ էությունը հետևյալն է. անտառների վերականգնում՝ անապահով խավի ուժերով և բնականաբար՝ վճարովի հիմունքներով: Պատշաճ կերպով իրականցնելու դեպքում շահելու են բոլորը. մեզ՝ նորատունկ ծառեր, աշխատանքի կարիք ունեցող մարդկանց՝ եկամտի լրացուցիչ աղբյուր, բոլորիս՝ անտառներ ու թթվածին )): Ներքևի հղումով կարելի է ավելի մանրամասն ծանոթանալ կատարման մեխանիզմին ու հսկողության համակարգին: Սկզբունքորեն՝ նախագիծը կարելի է իրականացնել աշխարհի բոլոր անկյուններում, սակայն, անշուշտ, ամեն ինչ սկսվելու է Հայաստանից: Համոզված եմ, որ գաղափարը մրցույթում հաղթելու մեծ շանսեր ունի (այն արդեն իսկ երկրորդ տեղում է՝ այս պահին), բայց մենք հիմա նաև հասարակական աջակցության կարիք ունենք: Խնդրում եմ բոլոր մարդկանց, ովքեր անտարբեր չեն անտառների վերականգնմանը վերաբերող խնդիրների նկատմամբ, մտնել ներքևի հղումով, ծանոթանալ նախագծին և հավանելու դեպքում՝ ֆեյսբուքով լոգին լինել կամ գրանցվել ու սեղմել մեր նախագծի ներքևի «Like» կոճակը: Այս պահին հենց միայն դա արդեն իսկ մեծ օգնություն կլինի մեզ համար: Իսկ եթե օգնեք տարածել այս օգնության կոչը, ուղղակի հրաշալի կլինի )): Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


*Մեր նախագիծը. MicroForester*


*Ինչպես գրանցվել IdeasProject սայթում*

----------

Adriano (31.03.2012), Ambrosine (26.03.2012), Ariadna (26.03.2012), Arpine (26.03.2012), CactuSoul (27.03.2012), Chuk (27.03.2012), Claudia Mori (26.03.2012), E-la Via (26.03.2012), Freeman (31.03.2012), ivy (27.03.2012), Kuk (27.03.2012), laro (26.03.2012), Lusinamara (26.03.2012), Malxas (27.03.2012), Mark Pauler (26.03.2012), Monk (26.03.2012), Moonwalker (26.03.2012), Nare-M (26.03.2012), Rhayader (28.03.2012), Sagittarius (26.03.2012), Smokie (27.03.2012), Tig (27.03.2012), VisTolog (27.03.2012), Աթեիստ (26.03.2012), Ամպ (26.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2012), ՆանՍ (27.03.2012), Ուլուանա (02.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (26.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (26.03.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս պահին մենք երկրորդ տեղում ենք՝ մոտ 80 ձայների տարբերությամբ, ինչը բավականին շատ ա: Առաջին տեղի թեկնածուն առաջարկել ա մի նախագիծ, որի նպատակը օնլայն աշխատանքներ ստեղծելն ա՝ հետևել ինչ-որ մեկին Թվիթերում, հավանել ինչ-որ մեկի էջը, գնահատել որևէ տեսանյութ, քոմենթ գրել ինչ-որ մի գրառման տակ և այլն: Ես անկեղծորեն համոզված եմ, որ մեր նախագիծն ավելի լավն ա, բայց գնահատման չափանիշերից մեկն էլ էն ա, թե քանի հոգի են «լայք տվել» քո նախագծին: Խնդրում եմ օգնեք, նախագիծը լայքելը գրեթե ժամանակ չի խլում, իսկ մեզ համար ամեն մի ձայնը հիմա կարևոր ա: Մինչև քվեարկության ավարտը էնքան էլ շատ օրեր չեն մնացել:

----------

Freeman (31.03.2012), Rhayader (28.03.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հայկ իսկ առաջին թեկնածուն քանի՞ ձայնով է առավել

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ իսկ առաջին թեկնածուն քանի՞ ձայնով է առավել


Մոտ 80, Կարինե ջան ((:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հմ, շատ է, բայց հեսա մի ձայն կստանաք, վաղը հաստատ մեկն էլ կապահովեմ, բացի այդ ՖԲ-ում Արեւորդիներին եմ ասել, որ քվեարկեն , իրանք էլ դե բնապահպան երեխեք են :Wink:  Լավ կլինի!!!

----------


## Claudia Mori

Եւս մեկին գտա :Wink:  2 ձայն ավելացավ :Wink:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Մեկ հոգի էլ ավելացավ:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ էլ իմ կողմից  :Smile:  Հատկապես քաղաքակիրթ վերաբերմունքի համար (թե չէ որ ֆբ-ում չեն ուղարկում ինչ-որ անկապ լինքեր ու ասում` լայքեք ու պըրծ):

Հայկ, իսկ «մենքի» տակ ովքե՞ր են:

----------

laro (26.03.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

ԽԾԲ-ն մի կողմ, իսկականից լավ գաղափար ա: :Yes:

----------

Rhayader (28.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2012), ՆանՍ (27.03.2012)

----------


## Lusina

+1
Հաջողություն մրցույթին :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

ես էլ like-ել

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հայկ ջան, լցոնում եմ արել  :Blush:  5 ձայն իմ և եղբորս կողմից ։Դ

----------

Աթեիստ (26.03.2012), ՆանՍ (27.03.2012)

----------


## laro

+1  :Smile:  Հեսա like կտամ ու կփորձեմ «ձայներ» ավելի շատ հավաքել: Իրոք, շնորհակալություն քաղաքակիրթ վերաբերմունքի համար, հաջողություն եմ մաղթում ձեր նախագծին, հավեսս եկավ  :Smile:

----------


## laro

> +1  Հեսա like կտամ ու կփորձեմ «ձայներ» ավելի շատ հավաքել: Իրոք, շնորհակալություն քաղաքակիրթ վերաբերմունքի համար, հաջողություն եմ մաղթում ձեր նախագծին, հավեսս եկավ


Արդեն like-ով օգնել եմ: Ֆեյսբուքում էլ տարածել եմ (share), նախագծի համառոտ բնութագիրը՝ առաջարկելով like-ել  :Smile:  Մաղթում եմ հաղթանակ  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Լայքերը հասկացա: Բայց իրականում էս վիրտուալ քվեարկությունը ինչո՞վ է կապված գաղափարի իրականացման հետ: Գաղափարը շատ լավն ա: Նույնիսկ անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչի՞ սենց բան դեռ չի եղել: Բյց ինչպե՞ս է իրականանալու, դեռ չեմ պատկերացնում լավ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մեկ էլ իմ կողմից  Հատկապես քաղաքակիրթ վերաբերմունքի համար (թե չէ որ ֆբ-ում չեն ուղարկում ինչ-որ անկապ լինքեր ու ասում` լայքեք ու պըրծ):
> 
> Հայկ, իսկ «մենքի» տակ ովքե՞ր են:


Բյուր ջան, մենքը դեռ ես ու Սաշն ենք )): Էս ամեն ինչը դեռ Project Plan-ի փուլում ա, ու հաջորդ փուլ անցնելու համար մեզ ահագին շատ ռեսուրսներ են պետք, որ դեռ չունենք: Մրցույթում հաղթելը մեզ էդ (ֆինանսական) ռեսուրսների մի մասը գոնե կտա, ու կկարողանանք անցնել արդեն նորմալ Business Plan կազմելու փուլին:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լայքերը հասկացա: Բայց իրականում էս վիրտուալ քվեարկությունը ինչո՞վ է կապված գաղափարի իրականացման հետ: Գաղափարը շատ լավն ա: Նույնիսկ անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչի՞ սենց բան դեռ չի եղել: Բյց ինչպե՞ս է իրականանալու, դեռ չեմ պատկերացնում լավ:


Ջուլ ջան, հաղթողները որոշվելու են ըստ մի քանի չափանիշերի, որոնցից մեկը ընդհանուր scoring-ն ա, այսինքն՝ հավաքած հավանությունների՝ լայքերի քանակը: Դրա համար կա առանձին մրցանակ: Իսկ վերջնական հաղթողին որոշելու ա ժյուրին: Վիրտուալ քվեարկությունը ուղղակիորեն որոշում ա, թե որ մի նախագիծը կստանա նախապես սահմանված մրցանակը:

Վաղը երևի կհանդիպենք «Հայաստանի կանաչների կուսակցության» նախագահի հետ, կփորձենք ի վերջո ինչ-որ լավ նպատակի համար օգտագործել էդ կուսակցական ռեսուրսը:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, շնորհակալություն, հարգանք, պատիվ ու գարեջուր՝ նախագիծը հավանողներին ու մեզ աջակցողներին  :Smile: :

----------


## Reh32

Մի հատ  լայք հիմա իմ կոմից, վաղը  ինչքան  ընկեր  ունեմ ֆեյսբուկում, կստիպեմ, որ լայքի, ապրես  շատ  լավ  գաղափարա

----------


## Դավիթ

Մի հատ էլ լայք  իմ կողմից:

----------


## davidus

Մեկ հատ էլ իմ կողմից + մայրաքաղաքի սահմաններում՝ ցանկացած տեսակի աջակցություն։

----------


## Claudia Mori

Երեկ +10, այսօր +2, ոնց որ նախընտրական արշավի մասնակցեմ հա  :Jpit:  այսօր բնապահպանական թեմայով ասուլիսի եմ գնում, մի քանի հոգու էլ կասեմ :Wink:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Էդ առաջին  տեղի ծրագիրը չեմ կարողանում գտնեմ, Հայկ ջան լինքը կդնե՞ս, կամ պարբերաբար կասե՞ս հաշիվը :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (27.03.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էդ առաջին  տեղի ծրագիրը չեմ կարողանում գտնեմ, Հայկ ջան լինքը կդնե՞ս, կամ պարբերաբար կասե՞ս հաշիվը


Ենթադրում եմ, որ *էս ա*: :Unsure:

----------

Claudia Mori (27.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, որ բնապահպանության հետ կապված ծրագիր եք մշակել: Քվեարկեցի ձեր օգտին: 
Քանի որ պապաս աշխատում է Armenia Tree Project-ում, ու ծառատնկի հետ կապված խնդիրներին մի քիչ ծանոթ եմ, մոտս անմիջապես հարց առաջացավ տնկիների վերաբերյալ: 
Ծառ տնկելու համար դե տնկիներ են պետք: Ո՞վ է տնկի տրամադրելու, ո՞նց է դա բաժանվելու ու վերահսկվելու:

----------


## Claudia Mori

222-276

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, որ բնապահպանության հետ կապված ծրագիր եք մշակել: Քվեարկեցի ձեր օգտին: 
> Քանի որ պապաս աշխատում է Armenia Tree Project-ում, ու ծառատնկի հետ կապված խնդիրներին մի քիչ ծանոթ եմ, մոտս անմիջապես հարց առաջացավ տնկիների վերաբերյալ: 
> Ծառ տնկելու համար դե տնկիներ են պետք: Ո՞վ է տնկի տրամադրելու, ո՞նց է դա բաժանվելու ու վերահսկվելու:


Ժող ջան էս մրցույթը գաղափարների մրցույթ ա, ցանկալի ա ներկայացնել բիզնես մոդելը, բայց մանրամասն բիզնես պլան իրա բոլոր նրբություններով չի պահանջվում։ Մասնավորապես, եթե նայեք միջանկյալ փուլում 1000$ շահած գաղափարները, լիքը անպատասխան հարցեր կմնան դրա իրագործման ու նպատակահարմարության հետ կապված, նենց որ շատ խորանալ պետք չի։ Ի դեպ, մինչև (եթե չեմ սխալվում) ապրիլի 4-ը բոլորդ էլ կարող եք գաղափարներ ներկայացնել, ու նույնիսկ շատ ցանկալի ա որ ներկայացնեք։ Դրա համար ՏՏ մասնագետ լինել պետք չի, պետք ա հարուստ երևակայություն ու վերջ։ Անձամբ ես մի 10 աննորմալ գաղափար ներկայացնելու եմ, ուղակի ժամանակ չի լինում ձևակերպելու։
Եթե մրցույթի հետ կապված հարցեր կան, կարող եմ փորձել պատասխանել, միհատ պրեզենտացիայի եմ եղել դրա հետ կապված ։Ճ

Հայկ ջան, հենց գրանցվեմ, կքվեարկեմ, չեմ մոռացել։

----------


## armen9494

Կներեք որ սենց եմ ասում, բայց ֆսյո տակի մտքովս անցավ :Blush: 
Իսկ չե՞նք կարող մի քիչ խալտուռա անել (կարծում եմ մյուս առաջարկ ներկայացնողներն էլ կարող են): Ինչ-որ մեկը բացի x քանակությամբ ֆեյսբուքի "էջ" ու ամեն մեկի կողմից քվեարկի:

----------

laro (27.03.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, բոլորիդ շատ շնորհակալ եմ օգնության համար: Հիմա մենք ունենք 253 քվե, մեր վերևինը՝ 323: Այսինքն՝ տարբերությունը դեռ մեծ ա: Բայց մի քանի բան եմ նկատել ու համոզված եմ, որ ստեղ արդար խաղ չի գնում: Առաջինը աչք ա ծակում նախագիծը նայածների ու դրա օգտին քվեարկածների թվերի հարաբերակցությունը: Մեր նախագիծը դիտել են 2649 անգամ, իսկ մեր օգտին քվեարկել են 253 անգամ: Այսինքն՝ էդ հարաբերակցությունը լինում ա մոտ մեկին տասը: Մնացած գրեթե բոլոր նախագծերի դեպքում էլ դա նույնն ա: Էս առաջին տեղի դեպքը ավելի հետաքրքիր ա. վերջին երկու օրվա ընթացքում դրա քվեները աճում են համարյա 1 այցելություն - 1 քվե սկզբունքով: Էս խիստ կասկածելի ա, ու նաև օրվա ընթացքում լինում են պահեր, երբ դրա քվեները պայթյունային ձևի աճում են՝ միանգամից քսան հատով, ասենք, հետո լինում ա դադար, հետո էլի քսան-երեսուն հատ և այլն: Էս շատ նման ա էն բանին, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը նստի կոմպի դիմաց, անընդհատ նոր մեյլեր բացի իր համար, անընդհատ էդ նոր մեյլերով գրանցվի մրցույթում ու ինքն իրեն ձայն տա: Հետո դադար, հետո՝ հաջորդ խմբաքանակը: Կամ մենք հիմա մրցում ենք բոտի դեմ, էդ էլ չի բացառվում:

Մի ավելի սուբյեկտիվ բան էլ կա. առաջին տեղը գրավող նախագիծը, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, արժանի չի էնքան քվեների, ինչքան հավաքել ա: Մինչև երեկ էդ նախագիծը գրեթե չէ էլ համապատասխանում մրցույթի պահանջներին, ոչ կոնկրետ նպատակ ուներ, ոչ կոնկրետ լուծում էր առաջարկում, ինչ-որ ընդհանուր դրույթներ էին գովազդի, վիդեոներ լայքելու, թվիթերում հետևելու մասին: Երեկ երեկոյան թե էսօր առավոտ դա խմբագրվեց, ամենավերևում ավելացվեց բենզինի չեկերը լուսանկարելու մասին ինչ-որ կցկտուր առաջարկ, որ ես իրոք մինչև վերջ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ (գուցե ե՞ս եմ վատ ընկալում), ու կարծես թե ոչ ոք չի կարողանում հասկանալ, որովհետև բացի շատ հապճեպ գրված լինելուց՝ նաև վատ անգլերենով ա գրված: Ի դեպ՝ վերջին մեկնաբանություններից մեկի մեջ անծանոթ մեկը էդ գաղափարի հեղինակին մեղադրեց անազնիվ խաղալու մեջ՝ նշելով մոտավորապես նույն կասկածները, որ ես եմ էստեղ նշել: Ինձ էս ամեն ինչը դուր չի գալիս: Դուր չի գալիս էն, որ քվեների տարբերությունը միշտ մոտավորապես նույնն ա մնում (պահվում), ընդ որում՝ նրա քվեները սկսում են միանգամից աճել էն բանից հետո, երբ մենք սկսում ենք մոտենալ, հետո կանգ են առնում, հետո էլի ենք դանդաղ մոտենում, հետո էլի միանգամից աճում ու կանգ են առնում ու էդպես շարունակ: Ինձ դուր չի գալիս մրցույթի կվերջին օրերին գաղափարը խմբագրելու, շտապ-շտապ ինչ-որ նոր բան ավելացնելու երևույթը: Էս ամեն ինչից սովորական խուճապի հոտ ա գալիս: Ինչ-որ մեկը փորձում ա ամեն գնով շահել մրցանակներից գոնե մեկը: Ինչևէ, ապրիլի երկուսին կերևա. ոչ մի շանս չենք տալու:

----------

Agni (28.03.2012), Arpine (28.03.2012), CactuSoul (28.03.2012), Claudia Mori (28.03.2012), E-la Via (28.03.2012), Moonwalker (28.03.2012), Nare-M (28.03.2012), Ripsim (28.03.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (29.03.2012), VisTolog (28.03.2012), Դավիթ (28.03.2012), Ձայնալար (28.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (29.03.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Ժող սայթից գլուխ չեմ հանում, որտե՞ղ են երևում ձայները հորիզոնականներով:

----------


## armen9494

Հայկօ ջան էն վերևիս գրածն ա արվում  :Smile:  կարծում եմ էդքան էլ մի հանճարեղ ուղեղ պետք չի ունենալ, ըտենց բան մտածելու համար: Էդ հարցումը սարքողները պիտի մտածեին այնպես անեին, որ չկարողանային էդ կարգի հեշտ լցնել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, բոլորիդ շատ շնորհակալ եմ օգնության համար: Հիմա մենք ունենք 253 քվե, մեր վերևինը՝ 323: Այսինքն՝ տարբերությունը դեռ մեծ ա: Բայց մի քանի բան եմ նկատել ու համոզված եմ, որ ստեղ արդար խաղ չի գնում: Առաջինը աչք ա ծակում նախագիծը նայածների ու դրա օգտին քվեարկածների թվերի հարաբերակցությունը: Մեր նախագիծը դիտել են 2649 անգամ, իսկ մեր օգտին քվեարկել են 253 անգամ: Այսինքն՝ էդ հարաբերակցությունը լինում ա մոտ մեկին տասը: Մնացած գրեթե բոլոր նախագծերի դեպքում էլ դա նույնն ա: Էս առաջին տեղի դեպքը ավելի հետաքրքիր ա. վերջին երկու օրվա ընթացքում դրա քվեները աճում են համարյա 1 այցելություն - 1 քվե սկզբունքով: Էս խիստ կասկածելի ա, ու նաև օրվա ընթացքում լինում են պահեր, երբ դրա քվեները պայթյունային ձևի աճում են՝ միանգամից քսան հատով, ասենք, հետո լինում ա դադար, հետո էլի քսան-երեսուն հատ և այլն: Էս շատ նման ա էն բանին, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը նստի կոմպի դիմաց, անընդհատ նոր մեյլեր բացի իր համար, անընդհատ էդ նոր մեյլերով գրանցվի մրցույթում ու ինքն իրեն ձայն տա: Հետո դադար, հետո՝ հաջորդ խմբաքանակը: Կամ մենք հիմա մրցում ենք բոտի դեմ, էդ էլ չի բացառվում:
> 
> Մի ավելի սուբյեկտիվ բան էլ կա. առաջին տեղը գրավող նախագիծը, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, արժանի չի էնքան քվեների, ինչքան հավաքել ա: Մինչև երեկ էդ նախագիծը գրեթե չէ էլ համապատասխանում մրցույթի պահանջներին, ոչ կոնկրետ նպատակ ուներ, ոչ կոնկրետ լուծում էր առաջարկում, ինչ-որ ընդհանուր դրույթներ էին գովազդի, վիդեոներ լայքելու, թվիթերում հետևելու մասին: Երեկ երեկոյան թե էսօր առավոտ դա խմբագրվեց, ամենավերևում ավելացվեց բենզինի չեկերը լուսանկարելու մասին ինչ-որ կցկտուր առաջարկ, որ ես իրոք մինչև վերջ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ (գուցե ե՞ս եմ վատ ընկալում), ու կարծես թե ոչ ոք չի կարողանում հասկանալ, որովհետև բացի շատ հապճեպ գրված լինելուց՝ նաև վատ անգլերենով ա գրված: Ի դեպ՝ վերջին մեկնաբանություններից մեկի մեջ անծանոթ մեկը էդ գաղափարի հեղինակին մեղադրեց անազնիվ խաղալու մեջ՝ նշելով մոտավորապես նույն կասկածները, որ ես եմ էստեղ նշել: Ինձ էս ամեն ինչը դուր չի գալիս: Դուր չի գալիս էն, որ քվեների տարբերությունը միշտ մոտավորապես նույնն ա մնում (պահվում), ընդ որում՝ նրա քվեները սկսում են միանգամից աճել էն բանից հետո, երբ մենք սկսում ենք մոտենալ, հետո կանգ են առնում, հետո էլի ենք դանդաղ մոտենում, հետո էլի միանգամից աճում ու կանգ են առնում ու էդպես շարունակ: Ինձ դուր չի գալիս մրցույթի կվերջին օրերին գաղափարը խմբագրելու, շտապ-շտապ ինչ-որ նոր բան ավելացնելու երևույթը: Էս ամեն ինչից սովորական խուճապի հոտ ա գալիս: Ինչ-որ մեկը փորձում ա ամեն գնով շահել մրցանակներից գոնե մեկը: Ինչևէ, ապրիլի երկուսին կերևա. ոչ մի շանս չենք տալու:


Հայկ, էդ ստատիստիկան հավաքի մոտդ, վերջում, եթե նույնիսկ 2-րդ տեղով լինեք, կդնենք դեմները: Կասենք դրանց դիսկվալիֆիկացիա կանեն: Թեկուզ mLab-ի միջոցով կարելի ա էդ հարցը ջրի երես հանել:

----------


## Freeman

Հեսա մի քանի ձայնով էլ ես կօգնեմ:

****
Երեք ձայն տվեցի, բայց երևի մի  տաս հոգու կձգեմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էկել եմ ասեմ, որ 940 հայտերից 6-ը դուրս են եկել ֆինալ ու էդ 6-ից մեկը Հայկենց պրոյեկտն ա։  :Wink: 

 :Hands Up:

----------

Arpine (26.04.2012), Chuk (26.04.2012), E-la Via (26.04.2012), Freeman (28.04.2012), laro (26.04.2012), Moonwalker (26.04.2012), Դատարկություն (26.04.2012), Հայկօ (30.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (26.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (30.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բագ, իսկ էն առաջին տեղում շարժվող անկապ նախագիծն անցե՞լ ա:

----------


## laro

> Էկել եմ ասեմ, որ 940 հայտերից 6-ը դուրս են եկել ֆինալ ու էդ 6-ից մեկը Հայկենց պրոյեկտն ա։


Շատ լավ ա  :Smile:  Ուրախ եմ ձեր համար  :Smile:  Էս դեմքում ասու՞մ են շնորհավոր  :Jpit:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագ, իսկ էն առաջին տեղում շարժվող անկապ նախագիծն անցե՞լ ա:


Չգիտեմ, ճիշտն ասած, ցուցկը կա անցածների, բայց թռուցիկ եմ նայել, նրանն էլ չեմ հիշում ինչ նախագիծ էր։

Ամեն դեպքում էդ ըստ լայքերի մրցանակը որոշել են ոչ մեկին չտալ։

----------

Ռուֆուս (26.04.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, կներեք ուշ արձագանքի համար, Բգոն արդեն ասեց. անցել ենք ֆինալ  :Jpit: : 944 նախագիծ կար ներկայացված՝ աշխարհի վեց տարածաշրջաններից, մեր տարածաշրջանից մենք ենք հաղթել: Հիմա շատ լուրջ պատրաստվում ենք ֆինալին. ամեն ինչ պետք ա վերանայվի՝ սկսած տեքստից, վերջացրած ֆինանսական պլանով և այլն: Ձեր բոլորի օգնությունը մեզ, անկասկած, շատ օգնեց, շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ, դուք եթե չլինեիք, հնարավոր ա, որ մենք էսօր ֆինալիստ չդառնայինք  :Jpit: :

Շատ լուրջ ենք տրամադրված, հաղթելու ենք անպայման, ու ես հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ մեզնից լավը էնտեղ ոչ ոք չի կարող լինել: Հիմա, բացի լավ պրեզենտացիա սարքելուց, վիդեո նկարելուց ու մանրամասն տեքստային նկարագրությունից, նաև ուզում ենք արդեն մի պիլոտային գործ անենք Հայաստանում, ասենք՝ մի քանի հարյուր ծառի սահմաններում: Ժամկետները սարսափելի սեղմ են, ռեսուրսները՝ բավականին սահմանափակ, նենց որ՝ քնել չկա  :Jpit: : Եթե հասցրեցինք պիլոտն էլ անել ու դրա վերլուծությունը համապատասխան կերպով ներկայացնել, ինձ թվում ա՝ համարյա 100% կարող ենք վստահ լինել, որ ֆինալում էլ կհաղթենք:

----------

Arpine (30.04.2012), CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Chuk (30.04.2012), Freeman (30.04.2012), impression (30.04.2012), ivy (02.05.2012), laro (02.05.2012), Moonwalker (30.04.2012), specialist (30.04.2012), Ձայնալար (30.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (02.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (30.04.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, կներեք ուշ արձագանքի համար, Բգոն արդեն ասեց. անցել ենք ֆինալ : 944 նախագիծ կար ներկայացված՝ աշխարհի վեց տարածաշրջաններից, մեր տարածաշրջանից մենք ենք հաղթել: Հիմա շատ լուրջ պատրաստվում ենք ֆինալին. ամեն ինչ պետք ա վերանայվի՝ սկսած տեքստից, վերջացրած ֆինանսական պլանով և այլն: Ձեր բոլորի օգնությունը մեզ, անկասկած, շատ օգնեց, շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ, դուք եթե չլինեիք, հնարավոր ա, որ մենք էսօր ֆինալիստ չդառնայինք :
> 
> Շատ լուրջ ենք տրամադրված, հաղթելու ենք անպայման, ու ես հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ մեզնից լավը էնտեղ ոչ ոք չի կարող լինել: Հիմա, բացի լավ պրեզենտացիա սարքելուց, վիդեո նկարելուց ու մանրամասն տեքստային նկարագրությունից, նաև ուզում ենք արդեն մի պիլոտային գործ անենք Հայաստանում, ասենք՝ մի քանի հարյուր ծառի սահմաններում: Ժամկետները սարսափելի սեղմ են, ռեսուրսները՝ բավականին սահմանափակ, նենց որ՝ քնել չկա : Եթե հասցրեցինք պիլոտն էլ անել ու դրա վերլուծությունը համապատասխան կերպով ներկայացնել, ինձ թվում ա՝ համարյա 100% կարող ենք վստահ լինել, որ ֆինալում էլ կհաղթենք:


Մենք ֆինալում հաղթելու համար ինչո՞վ կարանք օգնենք  :Think:

----------

Հայկօ (02.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մենք ֆինալում հաղթելու համար ինչո՞վ կարանք օգնենք


Դժվար ա ասել, բայց եթե օգնության կարիք լինի, առաջինը ակումբցիներն են իմանալու, *Freeman* ջան  :Smile: :

----------

Freeman (02.05.2012), laro (02.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (02.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Հայկ, նախագիծն ի՞նչ եղավ:

----------


## ivy

Հա՞յկ  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

*«Գաղափարից դեպի շուկա» մրցույթում հաղթող 15.000 դոլարի դրամաշնորհ ստացած թիմերն արդեն հայտնի են*

Գիտության և տեխնոլոգիաների ձեռներեցության ծրագրի շրջանակներում կազմակերպված «Գաղափարից դեպի շուկա» դրամաշնորհային մրցույթում հաղթող են ճանաչվել 5 թիմեր, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրին կտրվի 15000 ԱՄՆ դոլար պարգև, որպեսզի իրագործեն իրենց ծրագրերը:

Հաղթողներն են.
Արտակ Համբարյան՝ Օդափոխանակման ջերմավերականգնող համակարգի մշակումը հայաստանյան պայմաններում օգտագործման համար, Ժոսեֆ Փանոսյան՝ Էլեկտրատաքացվող, թափանցիկ, ածխախնային ծածկույթների վերջնական նախատիպի պատրաստում ապակիների վրա, Գագիկ Մարտոյան՝ Արևի էներգիայով աշխատող օդից ջուր ստանալու գեներատոր, Ալեքսանդր Շաքարյան՝ Microforester, Նարեկ Հայրապետյան՝ Clean H2O գաղափարով:

Նարեկ Հայրապետյանը 168.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ իրենք ստեղծել են մի լուծում, որը հնարավորություն է տալիս ջրի ուսումնասիրություն կատարել ու պարզել ջրի աղտոտվածության աստիճանը:
«Մեր առաջարկած լուծումը հնարավորություն է տալիս ջրի աղտոտվածությունը որոշել սմարթֆոնի կամ շարժական այլ սարքի անմիջապես ամրացնելով բավական փոքր չափի սարքը, որը հնարավորություն կտա ջրի մասին ռեալ ժամանակի վիճակագրություն ունենալ»,- ասաց Նարեկ Հայրապետյանը:

Ըստ նրա՝ ջրի որակի ստուգման սարքեր ներկայում կան, սակայն իրենց ստեղծածը կլինի գնային առումով ավելի մատչելի՝ մոտ 200 դոլար և չափերով փոքր, հետևաբար և ավելի հարմար: Ն. Հայրապետյանը նշում է, որ ստացած գումարով իրենք բիզնես մոդելների տեստավորում և սարքի զարգացում կիրականացնեն, այլ հասցնելով մինչև շուկա մտնելու մոդելի:

Մեկ այլ հաղթող թիմի ներկայացուցիչ Արտակ Համբարյանը՝ 168.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ իրենք առաջարկում են էներգաէֆեկտիվ օդափոխման համակարգեր: «Հայաստանում գրեթե բոլորը փոխարինում են իրենց սովորական պատուհանները՝ եվրոպատուհաններով, որոնք ասես փակում են օդափոխությունը: Եթե սովորական փայտից պատուհանները բավականաչափ ճեղքեր ունեն, ինչը նաև հնարավորություն է տալիս, որպեսզի սենյակում որոշակի օդափոխություն տեղի ունենա՝ ճիշտ է նաև էներգիայի կորուստի հետ մեկտեղ, ապա եվրոպատուհանների պարագայում օդի ֆիլտրացիայի խնդիր կա, մենք առաջարկում ենք հատուկ տեխնոլոգիա, որն ուղղված է հենց նման դեպերում առանց ջերմության կորստի օդափոխություն իրականացնել»,-ասաց Ա. Համբարյանը:

Ըստ նրա՝ նման սարքեր դրսում, օրինակ՝ Գերմանիայում արտադրվում, են, սակայն դրանք բավական թանկ արժեն, երբ ներկրվում են Հայաստան:

Բացի այդ, գերմանական սարքերը նախատեսված են հսկայական շինությունների համար, իսկ իրենց առաջարկն ուղղված է լինելու բնակարանների օդափոխությանը: Այս սարքը կարժենա մոտ 200 եվրո:

*Մյուս հաղթող թիմի՝ Microforester-ի, ծրագիրը հնարավորություն կտա ծառ տնկել և գումար վաստակել բջջայինի միջոցով (մանրամասն կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ):Դրամաշնորհը, ըստ Microforester-ի թիմի ղեկավար Ալեքսանդր Շաքարյանի՝ հնարավորություն կտա զարգացնել ծրագիրը և արդեն գարնանը  պատրաստի ծրագիրը ունենալ, որի միջոցով մարդիկ կկարողանան գումար վաստակել:*

Նշենք, որ Գիտության և տեխնոլոգիաների ձեռներեցության ծրագրի (STEP) շրջանակում կազմակերպվող դրամաշնորհային մրցույթը և դրան նախորդող Վենչուրային կոնֆերանսը կազմակերպվել էր ՀՀ էկոնոմիկայի նախարարության, «Ձեռնարկությունների ինկուբատոր հիմնադրամի» և ԱՄՆ «Քաղաքացիական հետազոտությունների և զարգացման հիմնադրամի» կողմից:

*Աղբյուր

*
Ահամ  :Jpit: : Հաղթել ենք ստեղ  :Jpit: :

----------

Ambrosine (30.11.2012), Arpine (30.11.2012), CactuSoul (30.11.2012), Claudia Mori (29.11.2012), impression (29.11.2012), ivy (30.11.2012), laro (30.11.2012), Moonwalker (29.11.2012), Ամպ (30.11.2012), Ձայնալար (29.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2012), Շինարար (29.11.2012), Ուլուանա (30.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (30.11.2012)

----------

